# 86 z31 turbo engine shot



## Xerxixez (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a 1986 turbo 300zx i took it to the shop they told me the motor is shot but i would realy like to get it fixed anyone know where i can get a motor to put in it relatively cheap the turbo and manifold and everything else turbo is perfectly fine just the engine itself is shot and not worth rebuilding... so i dont care if its a turbo or na engine i can always swap turbo over... please if u have one or know where i can get one let me know please...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The turbo engine has lower compression than the N/A VG30. The pistons are different.


----------



## Xerxixez (Feb 9, 2012)

great makes things more complicated.... i got to figure out something every motor i find is like 2300 and i cant find a used one


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Do some reading. The NA engines handle the turbo just fine.

Try z31performance.com


----------



## Xerxixez (Feb 9, 2012)

so if i was able to find a na engine and put my turbo from my current engine on the na then it would do fine it wouldnt mess it up or anything... ive never messed with turbo cars before this is my first turbo car


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

I just got done doing the same thing to my 87. VG30s come in alot of different cars and are pretty easy to find. Mine is a 9:1 NA engine with a turbo and it runs like a champ so far. As long as your turbo, injectors, and ecu are alright everythign else should bolt on and work fine.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com .. REDZ31.NET JASONBUTTS.COM


http://www.redz31.net/pages/turbo.html


----------



## Xerxixez (Feb 9, 2012)

what other cars did they make with a vg30e so i know waht im looking for what other cars i can look for...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Nissan VG engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

